# Could "Derealisation" actually be a sign of schizophrenia?



## AussiePheonix (Dec 5, 2012)

I have recently developed symptoms that I thought were DR, but this article makes me think there could be another explanation.....

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Visual_processing_abnormalities_in_schizophrenia

Its possible these visual symptoms along with other DP symptomd like disconnection of emotions could apper before full blown schizophrenia. Your thoughts?


----------



## AussiePheonix (Dec 5, 2012)

Why.


----------



## AussiePheonix (Dec 5, 2012)

True but these visual things can occur in the Pre dormal stage leading up to schizophrenia


----------



## konstantine02 (Mar 12, 2009)

No. You would have other symptoms you wouldn't be aware of.


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

AussiePheonix said:


> True but these visual things can occur in the Pre dormal stage leading up to schizophrenia


What visual things? Am I the only one on this site that has had no visual symptoms ever since getting dp?

Also, that wiki page does mention not being able to process emotions correctly, which is something I have massive trouble with, particularly anger and sadness.


----------



## peanut butter (Nov 9, 2012)

AussiePheonix said:


> True but these visual things can occur in the Pre dormal stage leading up to schizophrenia


I feel sorry for your knowledge if you think that visual things like visual snow or floaters imply you're in a predominal stage.
If you're talking about hallucinations that's another story. 
Just because some might see some flashes they are not hallicunations. Hallicunations are when you see something clearly and believe it, for example If I'd see a Goblin fucking a dinosaur.


----------



## AussiePheonix (Dec 5, 2012)

The Wiki article isn't talking about hallucinations, it's taking about visual perception processing problems, in particular processing contrast and motion.

In regards to feeling emotionless etc in the Pre dormal stage of schizophrenia you typically have blunted emotions and no motivation etc.

I would be interested to know how many people here end up developing schizophrenia.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

Every little thing that happens with me I feel as if its a sign of being in the prodomal stages of schizophrenia, it really sucks


----------



## peanut butter (Nov 9, 2012)

AussiePheonix said:


> The Wiki article isn't talking about hallucinations, it's taking about visual perception processing problems, in particular processing contrast and motion.
> 
> In regards to feeling emotionless etc in the Pre dormal stage of schizophrenia you typically have blunted emotions and no motivation etc.
> 
> I would be interested to know how many people here end up developing schizophrenia.


I would be interested to know how many people with headaches end up developing brain cancer.


----------



## AussiePheonix (Dec 5, 2012)

Oh if only DP/DR was just a headache. Take a panadol and it's gone!


----------



## Doberg (Sep 12, 2013)

mmrrlla said:


> I would be interested to know how many people with headaches end up developing brain cancer.


LOL Nice


----------



## Jurgen (Aug 3, 2013)

The answer is no.
Just, no.


----------



## 42002 (Sep 1, 2012)

I think all of us have had that scare once or twice. Go to a doctor, if they say it's Anxiety related then take their word for it, trust me - I HIGHLY doubt you have schizophrenia.


----------

